# Sayings for Motivation...



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Nothing tastes as good as skinny feels. :bouncy: 

What do I want more? The brownie or to fit into "those" jeans? :1pig: 

Food is for fuel, not for fun. :nono: 

Chocolate does NOT make a bad day disappear. :help: 

&

You can't lie to the scale. :Bawling: 


Add your own motivational expressions to this thread!

:baby04: RedTartan


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

yeah, chocolate won't make a bad day go away, but one small piece of dark chocolate will sure ease my frazzled nerves......

my favorite motivational saying:

This too shall pass.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

My mantra for the last 15 mins. on treadmill...Fifty Dollars! Fifty Dollars! Fifty Dollars!
Marine son and I have a weight loss bet...Fifty Dollars, Fifty Dollars!!!


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

" I GOT A BRAND NEW GIRL FRIEND"!!! Well, really not, the wife would not approve, but just the thought of one makes me want to loose weight!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Doozie quoted a good one....I din't lose the weight. I don't want to find it or get it back. I got RID of it!

I liked that one, hehe.


----------



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

Do you want to gobble till you wobble?

Eat smaller portions so that you save half the calories and then you can eat twice as much.


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

"Let nothing pass the lips,
that puts fat on the hips"  :hobbyhors


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

I use:
Nothing tastes as good as skinny feels! 

Lately:

If that is the worst thing to 
happen to me today then 
I am doing good!

Stairs not chairs! 

I do not want my belly to sit before I do!  

OR
Just stand in front of the mirror naked - 
it scared me into starting to lose weight!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I eat to live, not live to eat!

I can do this,
I can lose weight!
I will look better,
I will feel better!
I will be free!


----------



## Speciallady (May 10, 2002)

A moment on the lips, forever on the hips. 

Even though I over eat in private the excess fat is there for the world to see.


----------



## ForMyACDs (May 13, 2002)

Losers are the REAL winners

I am bigger than the weight


----------

